# how many zebra finches?



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have this cage... *points to attached pic* and these are the dimention ...

* Length: 60cm
* Width: 73cm
* Height: 160cm

so how many zebra finches could i house in this? obviously want them to all be happy and have plenty of room. oh and i have docterd it a bit by replacing the roof with a mesh one so there is more light!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Finches would be happier in a longer cage with less height...but if that's what you've got I'd say 2 pairs.Even then it depends on the individual birds whether they get on or not.
Don't forget zebras breed like rabbits...be prepared to need more space soon.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

well i have 2 pairs in their at the moment. they have had 5 chicks between them but i sell them to my local petshop so this is not a problem


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't add more if I were you...


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Finches would be happier in a longer cage with less height...but if that's what you've got I'd say 2 pairs.Even then it depends on the individual birds whether they get on or not.
> Don't forget zebras breed like rabbits...be prepared to need more space soon.


He's right. Any more than 2 pairs of breeding Zebra Finches will be too much for a cage of that size, especially when you have to allow space for the fledgling chicks, even for a short period of time.

Often you see many Zebra Finches crammed into small cages in shops etc, but this is only temporary. They need more space to live in for a better quality of life..


----------

